# Maine Sanctioned B Match



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Saturday, May 18, 2013- Scarborough Maine (Wassumki Springs)

In conjunciton with Vacationland Dog Club 
Immediately following BIS BVIS
Open to Golden Retrievers only
Best in Match Puppy & Best in Match Adult

FMI: [email protected]
Maine Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It is at Wassamki Springs, close enough!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wa'swamp'ski Springs ;-)

Although it has been much better the last couple of years... 

They did a ton of work to build up the shoreline...and the weather the last couple of years has been GREAT!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

It should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have no clue how to spell it , lol!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, it is a swamp on any given show day!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do have some very rainy memories


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What are the times for the show?? I have plans in the morning, but might be able to make it later in the day. 

I'd love to see Lush in person and also maybe see LibertyME's pup. She was just a little thing last June when I saw her during Grady's rescue transport.

Duh!! I just saw the link when I re-read the original post. Not quite awake this morning...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is Thursday through Sunday


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The judging program isnt out yet to say what time goldens are. The Mammano handling team is staying at PoeticGold Farm, but they can't handle Lushie bc they have a contract for their special, so I might just show her myself for fun if she isnt in season yet.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What fun it would be showing Lushie yourself!


----------

